# how do i put pictures on the forum?



## chrisgomez (Sep 4, 2008)

how do i put pictures on the forum so people can see them?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

this link may help you.http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=44597&postcount=1


----------

